# Oh god!



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.aquarium.ppcvn.com/diendan/index.php?showtopic=1378&pid=11374&st=0&#entry11374

Are they truely clown fish?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the link doesn't work maxpayne!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

K I'll upload the pics into this...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, sure looks like it.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like a mix of false and true percs


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Is this sight regular at fish store? I kinow nothing about saltwater but I think the stocking is also a big deal for marine fish... even bigger than for the sw ones...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It is true that stocking is a big deal for marine fish, I always see this at Petco, 20 clowns in a tank, and they have a hard time keeping them (one or two always get harrassed out of the group every day and die). The reason most petstores get clowns in bulk is most distributers give a deal on bulk orders so they can sell the clowns for just as much but make more money off of them)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh... yah one of the affacts of "Finding Nemo" it sounds pretty much like bettas in the fw end. So aren't they expensive? Or the dealers have far... more interests compared with the loss?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

clownfish are generally pretty cheap... $10-20


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it is a beautiful site, if only it wasnt hazardous. Clowns are even cheaper around here like $5


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow are you guys serious?? theyre still like 50 bucks around here! thats amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

$50 for a clown fish?! that's insane! :shock:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, so cheap for $5 or a bit more!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Max, you see that white tube? These tanks are part of a centralized system. While of course that many clowns could never survive in a single tank that size, that tank is connected to a big system of perhaps thousands of gallons.
There are a few such systems in the Northern Illinois area, which is why clowns are so cheap in that region. A few people grow them by the hundreds each month in their basements and sell them cheap all over the area just to get rid of them.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Hey Max, you see that white tube? These tanks are part of a centralized system. While of course that many clowns could never survive in a single tank that size, that tank is connected to a big system of perhaps thousands of gallons.


Oh I see... 
Thanks  So they're available for breeding too? Cool  we aren't gonna run out of Nemos in a day or two.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

there is a clarkii clown that is kinda yellowish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Does it have a weird stripe pattern? Do you mean the Yellow Skunk Clown?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

The common name for the yellow clown, is Yellow Clownfish (Amphiprion sandaracinos)

A tomato clown is a darker orange with one band on the clowns face.

I found a pic of a tomato along with a Yellowstripe Maroon Clownfish and a Pink Skunk Clownfish .


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

maybe an occellaris?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm putting my money on the clarkii clown still


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

i cant beleive there 5$ there they are 30$ here


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Could be a breeders tank, or a stores tank.

Most likely one of the two. A show tank would never be like that for one, and two only breeders or a store would have that many of them at one time. 

Im betting on the breeder though, all the clowns are pretty close in size.


----------

